# Zira... stitches/behavioral issues.... driving me crazy! Help!



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Zira got spayed on Jan 24th. We just hit the one week mark today. I've kept her very quiet the whole time, we started short (like 10-15min) slow walks around the neighborhood. When in the house, we restrict most of her toys and only give her the ones that she will lay down and chew (nylabones, her fox and dragon, etc)... not like tennis balls or tug toys to where she would throw them for herself and run after them. She's goes in the crate when she gets too hyper, and then comes out when she calms down. Sounds fine, right?

However, lately this has not been working. She's absolutely going nuts! She barks, and whines, and cries ALL day! She wont stop running around, when she's in her crate at night, or in the day when she needs to calm down, she literally does the crazy dog spinning in there. I don't know what to do with her!

The vet said 10-14 days... we are only on day 7 and I am ready to kill her!!!! She is HORRIBLE in the car now when we have to go to the vets or anywhere else... every time we stop she circles and circles and circles... and of course yelps and barks. Indoors she now paces.... in a circle from the living room to the dining room and then the kitchen... over and over again. I give her her toys and put them on her bed, squeak them and try to get her interested. We have gotten her new toys... they were ok for a few hours, then she just went back pacing the next time she was out.

Yesterday was horrible with her. I had her out all morning, and went out for about 3 hours in the afternoon. I checked her incision before I left (as I always do). She was at home IN her crate, with her cone on. I come home and take her out again to go on a short walk with Duke, and I see something hanging around her stitches... like a piece of hair.... so I look a little closer and instead of being nice and clean... it's red, and kind of open looking. So of course, being paranoid like I am, I rush her to the vets. They check her out and said that only the outer skin was open a little bit, but said that would heal on it's own... just keep a good eye on it to make sure it is and not getting worse. 

So... I told the vet about her spinning in the crate, and asked if that could be a possible way for her to do that. They said it could be, especially since we had the cone on and she was in a crate.. so no way she could have been running or jumping out around the house or yard. So now I put Z in the smaller crate thinking there was no way she could really do the fast spinning and jumping up high on the crate door. Well.. some how, she figured it out... She is STILL spinning in it, and when she's out she's HORRIBLE! I put her on the leash and sit here with her attached to me.. but she just circles some more, and barks, and whines... and doesn't listen at all! She has completely turned her ears off, she wont listen to a word I say. I tell her quiet... nothing... sit... nothing... get back (when she's in a room she's not supposed to be in)... she continues. 

I am just at my wits end with this spay surgery thing.... I will never have another female unless they are older and already spayed. 10-14 days of keeping a dog like her calm could drive anyone up the wall. She's going crazy, and so am I! I am really ready to see if the vets have anything to calm her down a bit for the next few days.... I am really afraid of her doing more damage to her stitches and having to go through this ALL over again! Then she will literally lose her mind! I just can't risk anything with her.... she's her own worst enemy at this time.

I have toys for her with treats in them to make her think and keep her mind going. I make the walks interesting by letting her smell everything and give her a bit more leash then I normally would. We go down by the lake to take in all those smells and sites. I can't really work on any training because she goes NUTS when we do, especially when she gets something right. So I don't want to risk that. She was a crazy, spastic, nerve bag before the surgery... but now she is literally going crazy no matter what Will and I do. 

Anyway... I guess what I am saying is... How on EARTH did everyone else get through this?!?!?!?!?!?! Is there any tricks to it? Any words of wisdom? Or geez, just tell me I am normal for going crazy during this?! I love my dog, but my god she is making me want to run out of this house screaming!! After how she's been all morning... I am actually thankful to have to go to work soon..... that is pathetic.. 

I can't wait to just have this over... her healed and able to be out like normal. No cone, no restrictions. I can't wait to have the two dogs together and able to actually play like they want to SOOO bad. I just can't wait to not have to worry about her! AND, I will be soooo thankful for being able to sleep at night and NOT hear her in the dang crate, or be able to have a day without hearing barking and whining and yelping ALL day! "few more days..... few more days..... few more days" :crazy:

......Any suggestions?!.... :help::help::help::help:


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Valium and a drink for mom !!!:wild: Seriously I will watch this for other experienced answers as Stella has not been spayed yet !


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well I am in week 3 of healing on a leg surgery that requires her to be muzzled and bandaged daily ... we see the light at the end of the tunnel. Were it not for her desire to lick it and nibble at it we would have been find 1.5 weeks ago. And yes, she is going crazy. tumor removal -not enough skin to close so developing granulation tissue at a joint. So she has to move it but can't stress it too much.

And she is climbing out of her skin.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This is not necessarily common. My vet prescribed ace (acepromazine) for some hyper females. Some dog's can develop a reaction to the internal stitches.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Shadow, my lab, did something like that. Ripped the outer layer, trying to jump baby gates, when crated would throw herself against the crate wall. We finally broke down and went with the vet's suggestion of a low dose sedative.

It amazed the vet and us that it was a lab doing this, I'd probably really be insane with a GSD spay.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

can you give one of those BIG marrow bones??? might keep her distracted and busy?

Honesty, I've never had to cone any of my females after being spayed, they just left the incisions alone, tho it was a tad difficult keeping their energy levels in check


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I have never had to cone my girls or boys after getting spayed or neutered. And to be honest, even working for vets for 30 years I have never worried about them keeping "quiet", crated and not exercised. I usually wait one or two days, then let them go about their normal routine, most dogs will usually curb thier own energy when it hurts and play for awhile and then rest on their own. I have had dogs spayed and neutered from 5 months to 3 years and not had any problems.Once am sure they will not lick at the stitches, then they are free to be themselves.
By day seven, most of the internal incision has grown together anyway. The stumps from the removal of uterous or testicles are healed over and will not bleed anyway. Heck we remove stitches at day 10 usually, so at day 7 not much else can happen. The issues with bleeding at the stump sites is within the first 24-48 hours, not a week later.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wyominggrandma said:


> I have never had to cone my girls or boys after getting spayed or neutered. And to be honest, even working for vets for 30 years I have never worried about them keeping "quiet", crated and not exercised. I usually wait one or two days, then let them go about their normal routine, most dogs will usually curb thier own energy when it hurts and play for awhile and then rest on their own. I have had dogs spayed and neutered from 5 months to 3 years and not had any problems.Once am sure they will not lick at the stitches, then they are free to be themselves.
> By day seven, most of the internal incision has grown together anyway. The stumps from the removal of uterous or testicles are healed over and will not bleed anyway. Heck we remove stitches at day 10 usually, so at day 7 not much else can happen. The issues with bleeding at the stump sites is within the first 24-48 hours, not a week later.


Have to say I agree completely with wyominggrandma's experiences, and I've gone thru it with 4 bitches.

I really watch them the first 2 or 3 days, but after that it's pretty much back to normal for their activity level. That's keeping in mind that I also watch their incision to make sure it's healing well and not showing any alarming and abnormal signs. 

I've never been able to keep them quiet longer than those initial days so am pretty impressed you haven't lost your mind already..


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> can you give one of those BIG marrow bones??? might keep her distracted and busy?
> 
> Honesty, I've never had to cone any of my females after being spayed, they just left the incisions alone, tho it was a tad difficult keeping their energy levels in check



If she's not used to marrow bones I'd take bully sticks. The dogs that don't have marrow bones on a regular basis can get very hard and drie stool which can make her put too much pressure on her body.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd agree. At 1 week she can exercise as much as she feels like, I'd say. Ask the vet to be sure. But also if you feel she should wait longer, get the sedative.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Can you take her for loooooong walks? A long trot shouldn't hurt her. It's the quick movements and fast dashes that cause problems. If the vet says she is OK then it is time to drain some of that energy.
You have my sympathy. Been there.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

When Cheyenne was spayed, she had also had her rear dew claws removed. She NEVER messed with her spay incision, but the dew claws were another matter completely. They took FOREVER to heal, and she ripped out the stitches on numerous occasions...and the collar didn't help at all!! She was able to get her foot inside the cone, so there was no way I could keep her from getting to the stitches! My only savior, since she did not get the "you need to stay calm for a few weeks" idea...was to get tranquilizers. I gave her 1 a day, and it didn't knock her out, but kept her calm enough that she wouldn't overdo it, and it gave the wounds time to heal. I was concerned about giving them to her, but they said they were completely safe and would have no long term affects! She'd still be trying to heal if we hadn't used them!!


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

Didn't you just add a new dog to your household? This could be part of what is making her so crazy.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

After my female's were spayed we kept them calm for as long as possible, maybe 3 days, and then all bets were off. They healed fine. I wouldn't recommend taking her for a run or throwing a ball for her, but don't get too bent out of shape if she is excitable. You may need a cone to keep her away from the stitches.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone for making me feel less crazy!!! :crazy: 

I talked to a vet tech today and he's having our vet call, hopefully very soon. The vet tech is the same one who looked at her for me yesterday with the small opening. He said if she is still making it worse, and actually at the point of causing harm (fast circles in/out of the kennel, refusing to calm down, jumping, etc) We may have to have a talk about sedatives. 

I didn't want to do this to her, and I honestly tried to last as long as I could... but, now she's actually harming herself and making this much worse for herself. I just can't let her continue this. I don't want her miserable or having to get the stitches re-done... and I really don't want her so stressed and worked up. This is just not what she's used to, she's used to playing and running around, and being a puppy. So I know this is driving her crazy....

I think the best thing to do at this point is light sedatives, and hopefully then she will see all her chew toys, long lasting treats, and stuff I've been giving her (she currently ignores all of them). If that happens, then maybe we have a better chance at keeping her quiet for a few more days.

Yesterday the vet said no long walks, keep them short and quiet. (15-20min). We've been going on a few a day. Since she opened the incision up a bit, he does want her quiet so it doesn't completely open. She did some nice damage to it yesterday. 

As always, everything with Zira is 100% more difficult. lol I have to say, I expected this... :crazy:

I'll keep you all updated on what the vet says and what we end up doing. I just want whats best for her, and I can't see this being that. Has to be a better way to handle this to make us ALL happier.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

What about Rescue Remedy or DAP? I think I'd try homeopathic remedies before resorting to meds. Calming Dogs: Most Effective Ways to Calm Anxious Pups

So sorry this has been hard on you! We were lucky that Rosa was spayed right before we got her, although Niko's neuter was no walk in the park (swelling, two weeks of crate rest). I hope you are able to see the light at the end of the tunnel soon!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Was this an ordinary spay? Or was it a spay while she was in heat or pregnant or an emergency spay? 

I agree that with an ordinary spay, timed to be months away from the heat cycle, the dog should not have to be kept down for ten days. A bitch with a c-section is taking care of puppies hours after her surgery. Still if there were complications, I can see why they might want to keep her quiet for longer.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Had my Stella spayed on the 20th. I too thought I would lose my mind after about day 3!!! I must have spent tons of money on marrow bones, bully sticks, and treats to stuff into a Kong. I tried my best to tone Stella down a notch but she was ready to rock and roll after a few days. I took her for long leashed walks and lots of car rides. I hid her regular kibble around the house for her to find and did a bunch of obedience training. I wound up seeing the vet on day 5 or so because she had run up and down the stairs a bunch of times and her incision looked weird to me....she was fine. Then on day 10 she had stitches from a biopsy removed and the vet looked at the spay incision...i had thought it looked all red and puffy....vet said she was probably reacting to the stitches and she was fine. She can pretty much do whatever she wants at this point, although the vet recommended not to have her rough around with a bunch of dogs till the end of the week. I never used the cone....she had it on when I picked her up at the vet but I put a t shirt on her and watched her to make sure she didn't lick the spay incision...she didn't. I am glad it will be over in a few days.....


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> Had my Stella spayed on the 20th. I too thought I would lose my mind after about day 3!!! I must have spent tons of money on marrow bones, bully sticks, and treats to stuff into a Kong. I tried my best to tone Stella down a notch but she was ready to rock and roll after a few days. I took her for long leashed walks and lots of car rides. I hid her regular kibble around the house for her to find and did a bunch of obedience training. I wound up seeing the vet on day 5 or so because she had run up and down the stairs a bunch of times and her incision looked weird to me....she was fine. Then on day 10 she had stitches from a biopsy removed and the vet looked at the spay incision...i had thought it looked all red and puffy....vet said she was probably reacting to the stitches and she was fine. She can pretty much do whatever she wants at this point, although the vet recommended not to have her rough around with a bunch of dogs till the end of the week. I never used the cone....she had it on when I picked her up at the vet but I put a t shirt on her and watched her to make sure she didn't lick the spay incision...she didn't. I am glad it will be over in a few days.....


See.. of course, my female is one of the few that DOES mess with it. We had her cone off for a little bit to let her relax in the house... and she went at it 3 times before we put it back on! What a PIA! I can't wait for this to be over...



selzer said:


> Was this an ordinary spay? Or was it a spay while she was in heat or pregnant or an emergency spay?
> 
> I agree that with an ordinary spay, timed to be months away from the heat cycle, the dog should not have to be kept down for ten days. A bitch with a c-section is taking care of puppies hours after her surgery. Still if there were complications, I can see why they might want to keep her quiet for longer.


Ordinary spay. She wasn't due for her heat for a long while. We are keeping her down by vets orders. Many people told us 7 days... but, after looking at her the vet told me no, 10-14 days. She just partially ripped open her stitches yesterday, and she was in her kennel with her cone on. After that, no way am I letting her run around yet. I thought it was only a few days... but, apparently not with her. It doesn't look very healed either... not to where I'd be comfortable letting her be herself.



Good_Karma said:


> What about Rescue Remedy or DAP? I think I'd try homeopathic remedies before resorting to meds. Calming Dogs: Most Effective Ways to Calm Anxious Pups
> 
> So sorry this has been hard on you! We were lucky that Rosa was spayed right before we got her, although Niko's neuter was no walk in the park (swelling, two weeks of crate rest). I hope you are able to see the light at the end of the tunnel soon!


Yep, tried Rescue Remedy and a few other things through out the time I've had her. She has a huge fear of water, to the point I can't bathe her. She has to be professionally bathed.... she almost choked herself to death the first few times I tried. Anyway, I have tried those... they have NO effect on her. 

And I am really trying to keep sanity here.. but the barking and whining and hearing her crate shake around all night and then during the day trying to keep her calm.... I can't get anything done. I haven't been able to clean... or do my taxes... or anything. I mean, at this point, I am running out the door to go to work! At least then I am away from her and not telling her to stop, or putting her in her kennel when she gets too hyper. That sounds really bad... but, honestly, she's making it really stressful here currently. I am trying to do what's best for her... but at this point, it's also really hard to keep my sanity.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Zira has an appointment at the vets on Friday at 11:30am.

1: I can't do this anymore.... drugs need to be given. She barks and whines and cries all day regardless of where she is or what's in front of her. Took her out last night with us to get dinner. Sat outside. Even being out and about she barked at every person (sometimes even nothing) She wouldn't stay still.. jumping all over us and being a nut. She's not like this normally and we've never had an issue with her in public. Also, when we got home and fed her... she wouldn't eat, just circled in her kennel and kept barking. Currently, I am listening to her do circles again in her crate, she was just put in from being around the house in the AM. She hasn't stopped since I put her in there 20min ago. We tried benadryl last night and today... doesn't work for her.. at all! She fights it and eventually it's just not even there anymore. She has now destroyed most of her cone, 2 blankets, a towel, and a sheet.... she pulls everything and anything around her kennel in and destroys it! I wish I could let her go and run & play but every time I think it'd be ok, something is wrong with the incision site again!

2: I think she messed her stitches up even more... there is a white string looking thing around her incision area now...

I am SO darn frustrated....  I'd rather shoot myself in the foot then deal with this ever again! Nothing with her is normal... everything has to be some sort of issue one after another. I envy those that just did a few day recovery and the dog was fine.... This is getting ridiculous! Soon, Zira wont be the only one who needs medication!!! Sign me up!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Appointment was moved to 11:30 tomorrow instead of Friday. Talked to work, made it possible. Now I just hope that it's and easy fix on the damage she has caused, and hopefully they have something to give her that will keep her quiet so it can heal properly this time.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Another thing that you might consider is Melatonin. This is an herbal remedy, if you don't want to go with tranquilizers....


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

how about some benadryl? it is sometimes used as a mild sedative...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> how about some benadryl? it is sometimes used as a mild sedative...


Yeah.. tried that.... did nothing to her at all. Not even slightly. Used to work on my goldens, but not her. 



jprice103 said:


> Another thing that you might consider is Melatonin. This is an herbal remedy, if you don't want to go with tranquilizers....


Haven't tried that... I'll talk to the vet about it today. Thank you!
We just have to calm her down and quick.. she's doing a lot of damage to herself, her mind, and everything around her. Very frustrating.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would call the vet right now and demand a sedative before you take her in. This is not normal and it is not ok to make you wait.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Zira had her appointment this morning. Since it was a last minute appointment, I had to see the one vet I really don't like and highly disagree with 70% of the time. However, I didn't care... it's just for wound care and medication. I just wanted her looked at asap and some help with keeping her calm and a little happier during this recovery. It was either that or wait until Friday morning. He was really ticking me off though... 

Anyway, he said everything looks ok. He can tell she did some damage, but nothing that needs to be fixed. She did get a sedative, and we were told to give her 3 more days (if everything continues to heal, obviously more if some complications come up). So by Sunday she should be able to go back to normal. Hopefully with the sedatives we all can get through these next few days easily and then enjoy everything going back to normal. 

Since the visit and the sedatives.... today has gone a lot better. She was able to be calmer in the house (still able to play and such... we are not 'knocking her out', just making her ok with calmly playing with her toys and sitting with us in the house), she also ate all her dinner and is not nearly as anxious and stressed as she was before. This will definitely make everything go a lot smoother for all of us here... Poor Z was driving herself mad with this. Glad it's almost over and she's not so miserable.

Just wanted to give you all an update from today.

Zira also wants to let everyone know she's feeling a lot better.









Thanks for all the advice and sanity through this! We all appreciate it!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Aw, she looks so cute with her cone. Glad to hear that she's doing better.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Poor little cone head, that would freak me out too, if I had to have that cone on, LOL. Glad they gave you a little sedative.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

selzer said:


> Poor little cone head, that would freak me out too, if I had to have that cone on, LOL. Glad they gave you a little sedative.


Lol! oh I agree... poor thing! She's been ripping it up to tell me just how much she hates it! 

And the sedative was a blessing for all of us! She is so much happier and more relaxed. There was no way either of us could go through another day like it was before.

As much as we love our weekends... I am extremely excited for Sunday to be here!! No cone, no switching the dogs around, no keeping her on the leash in the house!! (well, all that.... AND it's the Superbowl. lol)



CeCe said:


> Aw, she looks so cute with her cone. Glad to hear that she's doing better.


Yeah, it is cute... until it slams into the back of your knee and you go a** first onto the tile floor, almost breaking an arm to avoid falling on the dog! LOL! (happened a few times) I have bruises all over from that thing!! My SO was in shock with how bad she's gotten me with it... When we go out, people probably think he abuses me ! No worries though, it's just the 65lb spawn of Satan that lives in my home. Haha!


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ugh-I know your pain.

I got my female spayed on the 13th, and the first week just sucked.

It was as if she read my mind about everything the vet told me not to let her do, but she forgot the not part. 

Kongs, squeaky toys for her to kill under supervision, bones, etc. kept me from going crazy. Probably her too.

I just walked her like crazy. At least 2 miles a day.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

TankGrrl66 said:


> Ugh-I know your pain.
> 
> I got my female spayed on the 13th, and the first week just sucked.
> 
> ...


It's definitely insanity for both! Some days it made me wish I had a breed that was content with being lazy and sitting around.. lol


----------



## resterline (Feb 12, 2012)

All these tips on keeping your GSD calm are great. Mine was spayed yesterday and we went to get her from the rescue today. She ripped out her stitches pretty badly right before we got there, so now they are holding her overnight at the vet and the rescue is supposed to try to bring her to us tomorrow if she is OK.

The good thing is that we don't have other dogs and one of us will be home with her most of the time. So, I hope I can keep her somewhat calm. If not, I have rescue remedy and benadryl on hand, as well as wine for me!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

resterline said:


> All these tips on keeping your GSD calm are great. Mine was spayed yesterday and we went to get her from the rescue today. She ripped out her stitches pretty badly right before we got there, so now they are holding her overnight at the vet and the rescue is supposed to try to bring her to us tomorrow if she is OK.
> 
> The good thing is that we don't have other dogs and one of us will be home with her most of the time. So, I hope I can keep her somewhat calm. If not, I have rescue remedy and benadryl on hand, as well as wine for me!!


Good luck! I hope your time with this is a bit easier than ours was! I am SOOOOOO glad it's over! Never again! Males only!

Sounds like you are well prepared for it though!


----------



## pchiweteoke (6 mo ago)

I just got my male GSD done and if I knew how bad my life is, I would not have done this. To keep him from licking they put a 4 x cone on him. I have taped it and tied it to his collar to keep it on. My house is destroyed! I have spent $400 on recovery suits and every kind of cone or blow up! I am so bruised from getting banged with that dang cone! So much damage has been done to my house because of this cone! When the vet added on 5 more days I stood there and cried! I want this dog out of my life!! I am so exhausted and today is only day 8!! He will never be normal again! This cone is ridiculous!! I wonder if a muzzle would work? I am losing my mind!!!


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

10 year old thread.

Try and crate your dog, of you are not doing so already.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

pchiweteoke said:


> I just got my male GSD done and if I knew how bad my life is, I would not have done this. To keep him from licking they put a 4 x cone on him. I have taped it and tied it to his collar to keep it on. My house is destroyed! I have spent $400 on recovery suits and every kind of cone or blow up! I am so bruised from getting banged with that dang cone! So much damage has been done to my house because of this cone! When the vet added on 5 more days I stood there and cried! I want this dog out of my life!! I am so exhausted and today is only day 8!! He will never be normal again! This cone is ridiculous!! I wonder if a muzzle would work? I am losing my mind!!!


I recommend you start your own thread. This one is 10 years old.


----------

